# Real Player Format Won't Burn to DVD



## Zemlianika (Aug 12, 2007)

Hi all. I downloaded some episodes from the internet, and they are real player format. And now I'm having trouble burning them onto a DVD. Nero Won't do it! It won't take real player format! I changed the format, but it stopped in the middle of the proccess! Sothink DVD Maker made PAL out of the DVD and then I changed the settings to NTSC and tried again, but the DVD could not play on the DVD player! Help me! I'm about to start ripping my hair of my head! lol.


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

Look for the free program, dvdflick, and see if it will do it.


----------



## Greenmile (Aug 2, 2008)

thanks for the tipp. DVD Flick is the right programm. 

Greetz Greenmile


----------

